# I am losing another one...



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Not thant the baby was planned but after I had resigned myself to a baby so very close to my last one I am sarting to bleed and it isn't stopping. My DH is relieved but I am just numb.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## Sanguine (Sep 8, 2006)

so sorry!


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

that's got to be hard that your husband is relieved. I am sorry that you are going through this. hugs!!


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry! We're here for you mama.


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

so so sorry, mama.


----------



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

i'm so sorry.


----------



## maemaemama (Oct 10, 2007)

very sorry.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I am so sorry


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

I am sooo sorry. Your loss is real, I am sorry that you don't have your partner to share it with.


----------



## MiracleMama (Sep 1, 2003)

i'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss mama...


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## maylanna (Jul 22, 2006)

Find someone to hold you while you cry.

and cry. as much as possible


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Zona ((HUGS)) I'm so sorry


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Heidi,

I am so sorry! Huge hugs.

Take care,
Jen


----------



## Finding Serenity (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh Heidi, I'm so sorry mama







I know you were feeling so much after finding out. You're in my thoughts mama


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm sorry. Losing a "surprise" baby is so hard, because you have to deal with the loss after coming to terms with your ambivalent feelings, and it can make you feel guilty. I hope you get to grieve this little one however you need to, and that your dh is helpful in your process.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

hugs!! so sorry.

(love large families)

maybe your kids can support you?


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

:







:







:


----------



## Babina's Mommy (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm very sorry...


----------



## RoseRed (Dec 24, 2005)

thinking or you. I am so sorry.


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I am so sorry.


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

Hugs..


----------

